# Purchasing Emergency Food Kits vs Making Your Own



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

There are a lot of companies that would love to convince you to spend thousands of dollars for a one year supply of emergency food.

While the shelf life of these products may be 25 years or more, is this really the best way to go?

Would a healthier (and more affordable) option be to can or pack your own food?

In your opinion, what are the pros and cons of each option?

Why would you choose one way over the other?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Make your own. Pre-packaged portions are small, the items often are things you can buy cheaper yourself. F'r instance, a package of oatmeal in one of those pre-packed buckets claims to be two or even four servings but the reality is one serving . And it cost ten times what you could have paid for it ala carte. Half of what you find in a pre-packed bucket you would not have chosen. Put your own together.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have several pails of emergency food I purchased. It was easier because I was working a heck of a lot of hours, then.


----------



## Ms. Suppressive Fire (Aug 19, 2016)

We've done both. Stuff like powdered eggs we bought, but package most everything else ourselves.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Homegrown

Grow it, can it, dry it, freeze it, pickle/ferment it, put it in the root cellar, raise it, hunt it, fish it, smoke it, jerk it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The nutritional values and salt ratios are controlled when you make them yourself. That doesn't mean there is no value in pkg foods. They have their place. I also agree that making your own is less expensive.i


----------



## Ms. Suppressive Fire (Aug 19, 2016)

We do lots of canning. And I pickle most of the quail eggs.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

What I am currently working on doing is stocking up on bulk dehydrated meats and vegetables, etc so that I can spend the winter doing a bunch of meals in a jar with oxygen absorbers.






I have never canned. It is something I would like to learn though.

There are pros and cons to anything. In the end, I think it comes down to what works best for each person.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

As food goes I decided to buy instead of make my own. As an urban person with no garden space there was no real option for us. As for things that are not food related (flash lights, first aid, and such) that I prefer to assemble as I find them deal by deal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Having prepackaged Quality meals ready is a big plus in the short term. At first with Things go bad you will need to devote time and energy to other issues in most cases.
That is why I have a fair supply of MRE's ready to go. Of course long term they would not be the answer.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think either side here is right or wrong, like many thing its a personal choice. If you have the money and don't want to be bothered by doing it yourself then your body will be just as nourished through manufactured stuff as it would be through homemade stuff provided you're eating a proper diet. Learning how to preserve your own food would be a good skill set to have just in case we get into a situation where store bought stuff isn't avaible.

Its also important to note you can get stuff from the store thats inexpensive and has a long shelf life. The freeze dried stuff marked "emergency survival supplies", MRE or anything similar usually have a pretty big mark up because its a product thats targeted to specific consumers and lets face it with the amount of survival media out there on TV and Movies its a fad now. That being said for less than 200 dollars you can get 100 cans of Hunt's Spaghetti Sauce and 100 packages of store brand spaghetti noodles. That alone would put you past the 3 day recommendation the CDC has.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I do know from experience I can live very well on MRE's under harsh conditions for 3 months.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

My situation at the moment does not afford me a large area for growing much of what I would need, let alone raising anything. So I think to begin quickly, for me, the ready-made are a great option just to have until I can get myself in to preparing my own 

Also never considered wanting something quick from the get-go; a good point from @Smitty901. Even once I'm at the point of creating my own, a couple ready-made on hand could still serve well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not recommend that most go out and buy a months worth of MRE type meals. More like a 2-3 day supply. MRE comes with a flameless heater that has other use should you need it. The meals supply you with everything you need.
Often an MRE is not eaten all at once , they are packaged in away that allows you to more or less eat as you go should you want to.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Cricket said:


> What I am currently working on doing is stocking up on bulk dehydrated meats and vegetables, etc so that I can spend the winter doing a bunch of meals in a jar with oxygen absorbers.
> 
> I have never canned. It is something I would like to learn though.
> 
> There are pros and cons to anything. In the end, I think it comes down to what works best for each person.


That's one thing I want to do too, but I plan to dehydrate my own meats. I am trying to wait until it cools down just a bit more. I am really looking forward to it!

I do have hash browns I want to dehydrate. I may do that this weekend in the garage....


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

dmet said:


> That's one thing I want to do too, but I plan to dehydrate my own meats. I am trying to wait until it cools down just a bit more. I am really looking forward to it!
> 
> I do have hash browns I want to dehydrate. I may do that this weekend in the garage....


Have you ever canned meat?


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Have you ever canned meat?


No, I've seen the videos though and will consider it...especially the next time hamburger meat goes on sale (hopefully Labor Day). But I'm thinking I'd rather start with dehydrating.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Right now I am reading up on oxygen absorbers.

I am trying to figure out how, if you buy a package of 100 absorbers, but you are only using a dozen at a time, how you keep the remaining ones fresh until you use them.

Is he sealing mylar bags with a regular iron?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Right now I am reading up on oxygen absorbers.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how, if you buy a package of 100 absorbers, but you are only using a dozen at a time, how you keep the remaining ones fresh until you use them.
> 
> Is he sealing mylar bags with a regular iron?


Do you have a food saver? Vacuum seal the o2 absorbers after you use some and need the rest put up.

Also if you are doing ready made meal in mason jars AND have a Foodsaver brand machine I would use these instead.

Jar Vacuum Sealers | FoodSaver

I have both lids and use them.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you @inceptor

I don't currently have one of those, but I am thinking I should invest in one.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

acidMia said:


> My situation at the moment does not afford me a large area for growing much of what I would need, let alone raising anything. So I think to begin quickly, for me, the ready-made are a great option just to have until I can get myself in to preparing my own
> 
> Also never considered wanting something quick from the get-go; a good point from @Smitty901. Even once I'm at the point of creating my own, a couple ready-made on hand could still serve well.


You can use canning jars, vacuum seal bags and mylar bags to do the same thing much of the prepper stores sell. I especially do this for oatmeal, grits and other off the self items we like. I buy ready made stuff for something because I can't freeze dry and don't have a dehydrator yet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Thank you @inceptor
> 
> I don't currently have one of those, but I am thinking I should invest in one.


We love the one we bought at Costco. And we use it a lot for everyday stuff. Plus, I use it for my preps.

I can tell you the Foodsaver will not seal mylar though. An old iron and a flat piece of metal is still the best bet there.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I am buying from Wise right now to "jump start" my supplies along with just buying extra canned stuff each time I go to the store. I buy a 1 month supply of freeze dried each payday and my goal is to have a 1 year supply, Once I do this then I will work on other ways of storing food. Now my wife does can but she does it more for our use rather than for long term storage. We have the water bath and both the small and large pressure canner. Also have the Excaliber Dehydrater and Food Server vac sealer. The thing I don't have is "Time" unfortunately.

BTW, love the video on the canned meals Cricket. That looks like something I would like to do. Also had never heard of Honeyville either so I appreciate it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We have both , it's makes me feel like we have a very good stock supply all around .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Right now I am reading up on oxygen absorbers.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how, if you buy a package of 100 absorbers, but you are only using a dozen at a time, how you keep the remaining ones fresh until you use them.
> 
> Is he sealing mylar bags with a regular iron?


Cricket,

Typically you buy the oxygen absorbers in some form of bulk quantity and they come in a singular sealed bag. When I open mine for use, I put them in a glass jar with a sealed and hinged lid. I open and close it immediately after retrieving them and putting them in a mylar bag. The jars can be obtained at a Walmart Supercenter.

I use the household iron, set on the highest setting, and seal on the top of a 3 foot aluminum level. Anything else that gives a hard and sturdy surface will perform the same function.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> I would not recommend that most go out and buy a months worth of MRE type meals. More like a 2-3 day supply. MRE comes with a flameless heater that has other use should you need it. The meals supply you with everything you need.
> Often an MRE is not eaten all at once , they are packaged in away that allows you to more or less eat as you go should you want to.


I've been considering the 72hr kits. I wondered what the internals were packed like. Good to know it doesn't have to be eaten all at once. I did not know they come with a heat source. Is that all of them, or only specifically marked packs? Thank you for the information.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

inceptor said:


> You can use canning jars, vacuum seal bags and mylar bags to do the same thing much of the prepper stores sell. I especially do this for oatmeal, grits and other off the self items we like. I buy ready made stuff for something because I can't freeze dry and don't have a dehydrator yet.


Vacuum sealer is something I have looked in to before, actually the Food Saver brand specifically that you linked. Haven't gotten around to picking one up yet, still finding a place to settle. Mylar bags are something I hadn't considered and will be doing more research on. And canning is in my plans, despite all the horror stories I had read while researching it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

acidMia said:


> I've been considering the 72hr kits. I wondered what the internals were packed like. Good to know it doesn't have to be eaten all at once. I did not know they come with a heat source. Is that all of them, or only specifically marked packs? Thank you for the information.


 MRE's come with a flameless heater to heat the main course if you want. You add a small amount of water drop main course pack in set it a side and in a short time you have a hot meal.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Have you ever canned meat?


You need a pressure canner and a long process time ( at least 90 minutes). Also be sure there is sufficient pressure for the altitude you are canning at (e.g. 10 psi < 1000 ft, 15 psi > 1000 ft).

Good thing is you can add all sorts of vegetables, which also have a long process time, for stews and soups.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would think a mix would be great. I must admit time constraints have put me on the prepackaged 25 year side. I do believe that it is desirable and necessary to preserve your own.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody know what is in oxygen absorbers? 

Seems you make your own with something like ascorbic acid, or iron powder salt powdered carbon...........


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Anybody know what is in oxygen absorbers?
> 
> Seems you make your own with something like ascorbic acid, or iron powder salt powdered carbon...........


They are inexpensive enough that I don't care. It sounds like a lot of time and trouble as opposed to the cost. Time I don't really have. I have so many projects now..........


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

FOOD SAVER was a great investment, and the bags are durable. Also for some items, like meats for sure but should apply to veggies as well, you can use the oven for dehydration.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you are going to have food put back you really need the food saver and jar attachments. There isn't enough time for me to post everything I love about the jar attachments. I have brown sugar I made 3 years ago that is still as soft as the day I made it.

If you can't grow enough food to can, dehydrate etc enough for your family then purchase the individual ingredients and make your own soup, stew, dinner mixes. There are tons of recipes on the internet.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

We have a combination of both pre-packaged and homemade. Since we grow a huge garden every year my wife cans much of what we grow. We dehydrate potatoes, carrots, apples, and other fruits and vegetables and pack it in either jars or vacuum bags using our food saver and lids. Ever tried dehydrated strawberries? Good stuff right there.
Right now she is in the Blackberry canning mode we have blackberry everything, her blackberry bourbon BBQ sauce is the best. Yep, if you have the time and space do it yourself is best. Think I may go have a piece of Blackberry cobbler.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

preponadime said:


> We have a combination of both pre-packaged and homemade. Since we grow a huge garden every year my wife cans much of what we grow. We dehydrate potatoes, carrots, apples, and other fruits and vegetables and pack it in either jars or vacuum bags using our food saver and lids. Ever tried dehydrated strawberries? Good stuff right there.
> Right now she is in the Blackberry canning mode we have blackberry everything, her blackberry bourbon BBQ sauce is the best. Yep, if you have the time and space do it yourself is best. Think I may go have a piece of Blackberry cobbler.


Would she allow you to share the recipe for blackberry bourbon bbq sauce.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I wish you cooks would post more pics. We gun people are tired of carrying the load.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Would she allow you to share the recipe for blackberry bourbon bbq sauce.


I'm sure she will I'll get it as soon as they gets back from picking more blackberries


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I wish you cooks would post more pics. We gun people are tired of carrying the load.


Heck, yes!
It didn't get cooked if there ain't pics!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I posted some pics last year of a couple of our canned goods.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Would she allow you to share the recipe for blackberry bourbon bbq sauce.


Here you are Auntie:

2 cups blackberries, 3/4 cup Jack Daniels, 
Cook the berries and JD for 7 minutes. Blend in blender then strain

Add
2 Tbs aApple Cider Vinegar, 3/4 cup ketchup, 1/2 cup maple syrup, 1/2 cup sorghum syrup, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 1 tsp Wyler's Chicken Powder, 1/8 tsp cinnamon, 1/8 tsp
red pepper, 1/8 tsp onion powder, 1/8 tsp garlic powder, 1/8 tsp ground mustard. 
Simmer on low until the desired thickness

Makes 1 pint

Enjoy let me know how it turns out


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

preponadime said:


> Here you are Auntie:
> 
> 2 cups blackberries, 3/4 cup Jack Daniels,
> Cook the berries and JD for 7 minutes. Blend in blender then strain
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I do a lot of both, depending on what it is. You pay for the convenience that is true and I typically have that in my bags in vehicles and the stuff I make is at home.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I do a lot of both, depending on what it is. You pay for the convenience that is true and I typically have that in my bags in vehicles and the stuff I make is at home.


 When winter approaches here We put Winter bags in every vehicle , it contains two MRE's along with other items.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I try to do both as well. Urban dwells have very limited space. Also have to compete for space with the GF' collection of her stuff!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I wish you cooks would post more pics. We gun people are tired of carrying the load.



View attachment 21873


View attachment 21881


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I wish you cooks would post more pics. We gun people are tired of carrying the load.


Can't remember if I posted this here before.
Absolutely nothing preppy or healthy about it but, it shore am good!
Fried cabbage, Boss Dog style.

.
and coffee... 
.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Bought a book called meals in a jar. Just another option, one of many. Lots of spare mason jars laying around and this was a fun project - heck not sure what to do for lunch just grab one and go. Lots of practical uses besides waiting for the zombies to show up.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ms. Suppressive Fire said:


> We've done both. Stuff like powdered eggs we bought, but package most everything else ourselves.


Actually, powdered eggs are VERY easy to make yourself, and come out wonderful. We have somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 dozen powdered eggs that we have made ourselves here at home.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I just finished up canning a few gallons of pickled dill beans and have about 5-gal of tomato/spaghetti sauce boiling down now.......


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

We have a small (family run) local farmers market type store, right down the road from me, that is open 6 days a week.









I love getting my regular produce there, but I have noticed that a few time a year they sell large flats for canning at very low prices.

It might be my chance to practice canning.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> We have a small (family run) local farmers market type store, right down the road from me, that is open 6 days a week.
> 
> View attachment 21913
> 
> ...


Go for it!!!

Get a good canning/preserving book. Pressure canner, jar lids/rings, tongs for jars, funnel to fill jars, magnet to pull sterilized lids from hot water, and LOTS of jars.

If you do high acid foods can do water bath, but pressure canning is safer and more versatile.

Bleach is handy too as you want everything clean

Also stock up on vinegar, pickling salt, lemon juice/citric acid, pickling spices.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Egyas said:


> Actually, powdered eggs are VERY easy to make yourself, and come out wonderful. We have somewhere in the neighborhood of 30 dozen powdered eggs that we have made ourselves here at home.


Would you mind starting a thread about making your own powdered eggs. I am sure that there are people on here other than me that would appreciate it.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Would you mind starting a thread about making your own powdered eggs. I am sure that there are people on here other than me that would appreciate it.


Done!

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/food-health-fitness-survival/39289-home-made-powdered-eggs.html


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks @Egyas going to read it now.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Buying is easier, but storing is hard as the room we were going to use is occupied by my 25 year old pregnant daughter and her good for nothing significant other...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Anybody know what is in oxygen absorbers?
> 
> Seems you make your own with something like ascorbic acid, or iron powder salt powdered carbon...........


I read that you can also use the hand warmers that are in the sporting goods department. After hunting/winter season Walmart and other department stores clearance them out cheap.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have purchased emergency food and also use regular store bought food for my supplies. I like that the emergency food has 25-30 year shelf life. Less of a hassle of rotation. I do plan on getting some mylar and packaging up some buckets of rice.

Eventually I will get a dehydrator and package food with that also.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Neither of us had canned before. We started small, doing jams. We started with 1/2 sugar and 1/2 stevia. Then we went full stevia. Next was a batch of pickles. That was 2 weeks ago. We are going to try pressure canning next. We have to get whatever we need at the Farmers Market so the wife is deciding what to try next. We have made this a group effort, both of us have a part to play.

We don't have a garden up and running yet, but I'm working on it. We are going to have several waist high raised beds. We ordered the 1st one for fall vegetables and I'm going to build the 2nd bigger for the spring plant. I know it's going to be trial and error but ya gotta start somewhere. Being a city boy, I am new to all of this but I am learning a lot and actually having fun with it.

The other part of this is attracting pollinators. We didn't have any the last time we tried so this is a priority for me. I am going to order some leafcutter bees. So far, I have attracted 1 mason bee but that's all I've seen. I have bought a house for the mason bees and will build one for the leafcutters so they will have a nest of their own.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Neither of us had canned before. We started small, doing jams. We started with 1/2 sugar and 1/2 stevia. Then we went full stevia. Next was a batch of pickles. That was 2 weeks ago. We are going to try pressure canning next. We have to get whatever we need at the Farmers Market so the wife is deciding what to try next. We have made this a group effort, both of us have a part to play.
> 
> We don't have a garden up and running yet, but I'm working on it. We are going to have several waist high raised beds. We ordered the 1st one for fall vegetables and I'm going to build the 2nd bigger for the spring plant. I know it's going to be trial and error but ya gotta start somewhere. Being a city boy, I am new to all of this but I am learning a lot and actually having fun with it.
> 
> The other part of this is attracting pollinators. We didn't have any the last time we tried so this is a priority for me. I am going to order some leafcutter bees. So far, I have attracted 1 mason bee but that's all I've seen. I have bought a house for the mason bees and will build one for the leafcutters so they will have a nest of their own.


Good on you! One piece of advice when growing your own veggies to can... Plant less tomatoes than you hink you will need! ROFL

This year we down-sized to 9 Roma tomato plants (from 12 last year), and 2 Beefsteak type tomato plants. We eat the beefsteak "slicing tomatoes", and can the Romas. Well, we have now canned 3 cases worth of quart jars, and my wife told me that if I try to make her can any more tomatoes, she's going to personally stick those tomatoes where the sun doesn't shine! lol

I'm now struggling to find people that want tomatoes. I have given my next door neighbor 2 gallon-sized ziplock bags full of tomatoes. One of my daughters has taken 2 gallon bags worth, and those little buggers are STILL growing! lol

Next year, it's down to 5 plants.  We have enough of a stockpile of canned tomatoes built up. I'm hoping to dramatically increase our carrot garden next year. Those babies can wonderfully.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

inceptor said:


> The other part of this is attracting pollinators. We didn't have any the last time we tried so this is a priority for me. I am going to order some leafcutter bees. So far, I have attracted 1 mason bee but that's all I've seen. I have bought a house for the mason bees and will build one for the leafcutters so they will have a nest of their own.


Forgot to add a response to this part. We had this issue as well. We "lucked" into an answer. We planted raspberry bushes because we love the fruit. Turned out to bring all sorts of bees to the yard. Those big (mostly) black bees w/ some fuzzy yellow. I think they are properly called "Bumblebees". They are ALL OVER the berry bushes, but are really non-aggressive.

These guys...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Egyas said:


> Forgot to add a response to this part. We had this issue as well. We "lucked" into an answer. We planted raspberry bushes because we love the fruit. Turned out to bring all sorts of bees to the yard. Those big (mostly) black bees w/ some fuzzy yellow. I think they are properly called "Bumblebees". They are ALL OVER the berry bushes, but are really non-aggressive.
> 
> These guys...
> View attachment 22009


Looks like a mason bee. The pollinate a lot more than honey bees and most certainly are none agressive.

A berry bush is a great idea! Thanks.


----------

